# White pigeon for adoption - Melbourne, Australia



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,
This is a wonderful community, and I am sincerely hoping that someone here will be able to help me.

I am trying to find a new home for a white pigeon that we recently found in our backyard in the north-eastern suburbs of Melbourne, Australia. The bird was on the ground, and our dog wanted to 'play' with it, so we picked it up. We suspect that it must have been someone's pet (or possibly a bird used for wedding releases), as it does not mind being handled, but there are no identifying leg bands. We are keeping the bird in a cage, with occasional out-of-cage time in the laundry, and caring for it as best we can. It is eating and drinking well, and generally seems happy and alert. It is a little scruffy and we have noticed some lice so I am planning to treat it for those over the weekend. The bird's right foot was limp when we found it, and we assumed it to be broken, but (to our pleasant surprise) it now appears to be regaining the use of that foot.

The pigeon does not appear to be a strong flier, and I have been advised that it is not a homing bird, so it would need a home where it can exercise regularly indoors or have access to an aviary or flight pen. Sadly, we are not in a position to provide this type of accommodation. Is there anyone in the Melbourne area, ideally with other pigeons, who would be able to offer our little friend a home? I would be happy to transport the bird within the metropolitan region - I just want to know that it will be going to a loving home.

Thanks,
Naomi

PS: Apologies for the quality of the photos - the light was fading and I was reluctant to use flash for fear of dazzling the bird. The pigeon's right foot looks even better now than it does in these shots.


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

*No longer for adoption - Pidge will be staying with us!*

Thanks to everyone who took the time to view the adoption notice. After much research, a consultation with our local expert pigeon vet (Dr Colin Walker in Melbourne - who was tremendously kind, understanding and helpful), and plenty of discussion at home, we have come up with a plan that will allow us to give the pigeon a home with us. Our homeless pigeon is homeless no longer - wish us luck!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great  Wish you good luck


----------

